

IOS Nib helper for 3.5 and 4 inches  - kirualex
https://github.com/kirualex/KANibHelper

======
fnayr
Nice. You should change the naming convention to match with the iPad default
nib naming convention (~ipad nib names will auto load on iPads).

What I do is:

iPhone 3.5 = nibName~iphone3_5

iPhone 4 inch = nibName~iphone4

iPad = nibName~ipad

Then, when I'm editing my nib files in Xcode, it's much quicker to figure out
which one to click on based upon the name.

~~~
kirualex
good idea, I'm gonna build upon that !

